# not good



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

well i guess camping is over for alot ,, including me ,, i have had phones calls like crazy wanting to get rvs winterized ,,, and i don't blame them ,, we as of now are under a frost advisory ,,, if anyone doubts me ,, go to www.wbir.com and see the message at the top ,, i know i did close the pool down today ,, and next weekend i will prolly winterize the mh ,, the new one will be kinda winterized ,, since it is new ,, but i am ready to head down south to FL ,, for more warm weather ,, i wish i could go back about 3 months ,, when we had the 90 and 100 plus weather ,, that was great for me ,, good camping weather :applause::applause:


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 23, 2012)

camping is not over, not for us anyway, we will be going to Cozy Acre camp ground last week in OCT, just good old fire pit time. But before camping we are riding the full lenght of Blue Ridge Parkway. dang, gotta love cool weather and camping


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 23, 2012)

This is the BEST time of year for camping...in my opinion.  I hate to camp when I have to sit in the AC.  Leaf color is about to start changing...and the cool weather is so GREAT!!


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 23, 2012)

amen, you are so right


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

why do u all have to sit in the ac when it is warm ???? it is better on ur bodies to be outside in the sun and getting the good ole vitamin D from the sun ,, but i guess all does what they like ,, and this is JMO ,, but if anyone of the posters will be in FL in December ,, i will be at Disney World ,, taking in the nice sun and such FL has to offer ,,


----------



## C Nash (Sep 23, 2012)

Rod that good sun will also give you the big C.  As you get older the heat gets hotter and the cold gets colder.  Just now getting to be good camping woops anytime is good camping.  cool nights and warm days  just right.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Rod going to Disney World,,,,, wait he has told us many of time he does not do the tourist thing. That he does not like to be around abunch of people and small kids.... but he going to Disney World, this place is the biggest tourist trap in the USA.  this really big news


----------



## LEN (Sep 24, 2012)

Winter IS my RV season. Mine sits most of the summer as my home is great in the summer by the lake. In two weeks it will be hunting season and I will be a huntin with the kid and a few buddies. I only winterize if the temp drop into the low 20's and hold close to freezing in the day time. Had to the last couple years as the snow came early before I get otta dodge.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Sep 24, 2012)

Rod, I just can't picture you at Disney World LOL!!!  Guess thats just the thing to do after a big win:triumphant:


----------

